# JDM Side Mirror installation



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I just bought some Sunny JDM power side, power retracting mirrors for my Sentra. It came with all the wiring and wiring harnesses. I'm just wondering how hard it would be to install these.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I WANT THOSE SOOOO DAMN BAD!!!!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hey how much did those run u and where didi u get em?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I WANT THOSE SOOOO DAMN BAD!!!! *



ask CCRICERKT1 from sr20deforum.com... i believe i can get em 4 u.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

they shouldnt be that hard to install.........but u would have to know something about electrical stuff on the car.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

not that i've ever done it on a b14, but the integras you need a regulator switch to handle the folding part. did these come with the regulator switch and wires? Your car may have controls for power mirrors, but it will not have wireing for the power folding. this will require that you track down the regulators. the install is by no means easy, i had a big headache on the two cars i did it on.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *ask CCRICERKT1 from sr20deforum.com... i believe i can get em 4 u. *


I've posted in the classifieds area of that site about them.
I wil try to contact CCRICERKT1 

thanks,


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I got them off eBay and they were $79 for the pair plus $25 shipping, so it came out to $104. They came off a white Sunny and my car is also white so it was real cool to find these. Also where can you find a regulater for the power retracting part?? The guy is also selling a pair of JDM power retracting side mirrors off a Lucino.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

HEY!!.. i've done the install its not hard, theres 5 wires ... did you get the control switch with the mirrors???


if you have power mirrors already , theres 3 wires that will match up with your JDM wiring harness coming off the mirrors , should be like purple / red / yellow... all of those can be connected

as for the switch , i found it easy to take the light green (LG) and the dark green (DG) wires off the back of the JDM cut harness (assuming you got it) and plug them into the same spot on the US harness (thats the only diff between the two) 

next you need to pieces of simple stereo wire cause both DG and LG wires have to run to each mirror (the DG and LG control the folding) take one piece of stereo wire and connect it to the DG and run to both doors and same with the LG wire .. connect and run to both doors , the hardest part is gettin it through the door gromment . i suggest a metal clothes hanger.

once you got the 2 extra wires per door done. its just a matter of cutting the clip off the US harness and slicing the JDM one on and connecting the two extra wires you ran to each door to control the folding.

and bolting the mirrors on! (three bolts)

if you need anymore help PM me or E-mail me


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so what does it look like?? please post pics, please......


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool! Thanks WRteam200sx for those instructions. Yeah I was comparing the wires on my power mirrors to the JDM and it didn't look hard at all, plus it did come with the control switch and all the wires and the harnesses. I will post pics of the mirrors themselves, but it will be awhile to get pics of them on my car b/c I'm getting my trunk lid, door handles, side mouldings, etc and my JDM mirrors color matched to my car.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

seriously .. azkicker... they look the same as if they were normal SER mirrors on my car.. the are pretty much the same shape , only diff is the mirrors refective rate makes you wanna puke when you first get them cause they are made for a right hand drive car, so the drivers side mirror on our cars leaves a HUGE blind spot! and the passngr one goes out WAY more than ever needed , but its ok once you get used to it , you just have to turn and look sometimes when your not sure... i would post pics of how to install them , but i dont have a digi cam.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's like those rhd ac schnitzer's i once saw on an e46, the convex and angle is way off and has that puking effect, but what i want to see is how it folds, is it in, or in then up similar to the m5........


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey I got these bad boyz installed on my car now. It was real easy, it just bolted right in the stock housings and since it already came with the harnesses all I had to do was solder the wires together. The only hard part was running the wires through the door grommet. Other than that the mirrors are nice. The whole housing folds inward towards the car. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Why dont you get the Taiwan/Philippine power folding mirrors for the B14.Practically the same with the JDM except its for left hand drive.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *Why dont you get the Taiwan/Philippine power folding mirrors for the B14.Practically the same with the JDM except its for left hand drive. *


does anyone know if these are available for the B12?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

so what exactly is so good about these mirrors. do they fld by themself when the car is turned on and powered off?


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

Does anyone have a picture of these odd mirrors? I have never heard or seen them before. I'm quite interested in seeing what these mirrors look like and how they work. Thanks.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you can wire them so they fold in when the car is off and fold out when the car is on and the ones that i've seen look just like regular power mirrors


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i've heard that they look like the b14 housings for the us version, but it folds, thinking it might have a smaller mirror and more aerodynamic..........


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Holy crap should I resurrect this thread. Well I installed these mirrors a while back. Took about three hours. Wasn't hard at all, since it came with the JDM switch and wiring harnesses it was basically plug and play. The only thing that took awhile was the soldering of all the wires. And damn was there wires. And running the wires through the little rubber thing in the door was a real pain. The mirrors are really nothing big. They look like stock U.S. mirrors, but they fold in and out with the flick of a button. The mirror housing is white, but the part where the mirror sits on is black, sorta like the Evo's mirrors. The mirror lens it self took a while to get used to. Some one described it as the puking effect and it is true. The cars are actual length in distance, but when they get closer, its like the "objects in mirror are closer than they appear" times 2. I am getting a new exhaust around April so I want to post pics when it is installed. But if ppl really want to see what they look like I will gladly post pics. I really can't find these mirrors anywhere. The ebay seller's id is: yspleez He sells JDM misc stuff.


----------

